# girl is stronger



## AMbomb (May 31, 2008)

Guys, would you date a girl who was physically stronger than you? Girls, would you date a guy who was physically weaker than you?


----------



## Tooz (May 31, 2008)

I'll bite.

Yes, I guess I would date a guy who was weaker than me, but it wouldn't be ideal. I like being the girl in relationships, and knowing the male is stronger is something I prefer. That being said, I'm not super weak and am glad not to be.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 31, 2008)

_I would have no problem with dating a man physically weaker than myself. I've always been a bit of an Amazon anyway. And show me a man who doesn't like being pinned down...at least once in a while. _


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 2, 2008)

I would. It depends on what degree we're talking though, and even moreso what the strength is being used for. *COUGH* Bedroom (Not like I'd know anything about that)


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 2, 2008)

AMbomb said:


> Guys, would you date a girl who was physically stronger than you? Girls, would you date a guy who was physically weaker than you?



My wife is stronger than I am in every single way. And I love it. Except when she smacks me in the back of the head. Man that hurts.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 2, 2008)

This reminds me of a verse of Richard Armour's (with apologies to Alfred, Lord Tennyson):

"My strength is as the strength of ten.
Just watch me crush my fountain pen."

Really, how is physical strength relevant to a relationship, unless you have a pickle jar to open?


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 2, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Really, how is physical strength relevant to a relationship, unless you have a pickle jar to open?


Hey, if your relations with women all come down to "Does this turn me on? Y/N", then it's plenty relevant, just as much as height, weight, width 1/2" below the waist or any of the above.


----------



## Tad (Jun 2, 2008)

AMbomb said:


> Guys, would you date a girl who was physically stronger than you? Girls, would you date a guy who was physically weaker than you?



People: would you date someone who wanted to arm-wrestle to compare strengths before you started dating? :doh:

More seriously, I think this one maybe belongs on the sexuality sub-board of the weigth board. This is not really a BBW/FA (or more generally fat person/admirer) question, this really sounds more like a sexuality type question to me.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 2, 2008)

edx said:


> People: would you date someone who wanted to arm-wrestle to compare strengths before you started dating? :doh:
> 
> More seriously, I think this one maybe belongs on the sexuality sub-board of the weigth board. This is not really a BBW/FA (or more generally fat person/admirer) question, this really sounds more like a sexuality type question to me.


Lol yeah.. i was actually just sitting scratching my head thinking "how would you know beforehand who was stronger?" 
It defo sounds like a sexually charged question..
i had never really thought about it..though this morning when i was giving my g/f cheek she pinned me down, i couldnt move.. and it was just swell! lmao
Though i guess it is different because guys are "supposed" to be stronger physically than women..socially speaking..
perhaps this was a post about the stigma attached to being with a stronger woman/weaker man... though i feel it may have been more of a one handed typing post really..
hmm..
indeed


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 2, 2008)

mergirl said:


> though i feel it may have been more of a one handed typing post really..


story of his life, it seems


----------



## mergirl (Jun 2, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> story of his life, it seems


lmao.. i feel sorry though, because we ladies can get those wee egg things etc so that we can wank away while at the same time our typing skills wont be lessened!
buzz buzz.. you see? Brilliant!
lmao..

xmer (batteries included)


----------



## Tad (Jun 2, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> story of his life, it seems



Ah, after reading that I went and looked at what his other posts were, and found he already started a similar thread a couple of years ago:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10455


----------



## mergirl (Jun 2, 2008)

awww..its sort of cute in a furries n sploshers kinna way..
37 posts in two years though..i hope he has other sites he can go to or he will have baws like watermelons!! poor soul!


----------



## TallFatSue (Jun 2, 2008)

MoonGoddess said:


> _I would have no problem with dating a man physically weaker than myself. I've always been a bit of an Amazon anyway. And show me a man who doesn't like being pinned down...at least once in a while. _


Yep, Amazon here too. I'm stronger than my husband, but not by too much, so it can get interesting when we wrestle. Usually it's only a matter of time until I win, unless he cheats and tickles me, then I'm helpess. 

I'm slightly taller than him too.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 3, 2008)

i take most of my ladies to the gym on our first date, just to get a feeling for this


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 3, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> i take most of my ladies to the gym on our first date, just to get a feeling for this



Whenever I am trying to get a feel for a lady, I tend to take her to Hong Kong so she can engage in an illegal and underground, freestyle, single-elimination and occasionally deadly full-contact martial arts tournament to which the world's best martial artists are clandestinely invited every five years.












True story. Also NOT the movie Bloodsport and I am really not spending my day at work on Paint, I swears it.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 3, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Whenever I am trying to get a feel for a lady, I tend to take her to Hong Kong so she can engage in an illegal and underground, freestyle, single-elimination and occasionally deadly full-contact martial arts tournament to which the world's best martial artists are clandestinely invited every five years.



i love this guy.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, I've only ever run across a girl stronger than me once in my dating life. I actually thought she was really hot and wanted to date her. She was the star player on my uni's rugby team. She was like 6'0 and 215 of straight up strength. Only problem was that she was a lesbian . I wouldn't have thought I would have been attracted to a girl like that before meeting her, but she really was beautiful.


----------



## Elfcat (Jun 3, 2008)

I think by definition, most guys here are comfortable being with a stronger woman. I mean, fat people who have any mobility to speak of are inherently very strong.

When Marsha was still with us, she would pick up and carry me. I'm sure most of the women here could. Not really an issue for me.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, strength can manifest itself in different ways, I guess. My wife outweighs me by about 100 pounds and while I know should couldn't beat me arm rasslin' there have been times when we were playin' around and she jumped on top of me. Um, game over.....

And to tell the truth, I have to admit in that case it's kinda fun. 

But if a woman was stronger than me to the point that she could literally kick my butt...I'd have to think about that one.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 3, 2008)

How do you test this kind of thing? "Weaker" how? I can't do pull-ups (working on it), but I can do 100 weighted squats, and my male compadres cannot. So, you know, depends on the part o' the body I spoze.


----------



## bnlfan (Jun 3, 2008)

Hel.. Yeah!

My wife was 6' 2" to my 5' 8". She was (not much) heavier than me.

Dear God, she was so damn sexy....


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

Sure. I can't see any reason not to.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't want a man who is in _need_ of being weaker....and.....I have no use for a man who insists he be stronger.


----------



## pudgy (Jun 3, 2008)

I think, just because of what my culture has ingrained in me, it might take a little getting used to, but in the end I'd be fine with it. It didn't take long to get used to the fact that my fiancee was taller than me. So why not stronger as well!


----------



## olwen (Jun 4, 2008)

Physically weaker.......what if I'm dating a paraplegic or some similarly handicapped person? Seriously. So he can't walk and I could probably pin him down, but I'm sure he'd take me in an arm wrestling contest.....so what difference does it really make in the grand scheme of things? 

So what if I _can _beat the crap out a skinny FA I start dating? If I already have 200+lbs on him does it matter whether or not I can bench press 80lbs or leg press 245lbs - should he still be concerned? How does how much I can press make him less manly? I don't feel like a guy is less manly when I lay my considerable weight on top of him or sit on his lap, so why should he? 

I'm more concerned about emotional strength. Who wants to be with a guy who can bench my weight if he's an emotional bunny? As far as I'm concerned he's useless to me that way.


ETA: Also, what difference does it make who's stronger if I'm handcuffed and he has the key?


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Jun 4, 2008)

my gf is strong as hell. We wrestle and play around and she is prob stronger than most guys. She's about 5'6 270ish, and pretty solid (esp in her legs and calves). But, alas, one of the things she likes about me is that i can easily overpower her, and I am 50 or so lbs lighter than her. As far as dating a girl stronger than me, that would have to be a no. Due to the fact she would have to be a roided out bodybuilder type, ( thats cool if thats what yer into)and due to me being on this site, it makes it kind of hard for me to be into that.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 4, 2008)

AMbomb said:


> Girls, would you date a guy who was physically weaker than you?




There is a lot more to attraction than just physical appearance, so I guess I'd have to look at the overall package. It wouldn't be a dealbreaker. That said, I would prefer for a guy to be stronger than I am. Or, if he wasn't, at least be somewhat strong or muscular. He needs to have to be a little manly, haha.


----------



## olwen (Jun 5, 2008)

I thought about this thread some more today...this is for all the men reading this who feel they can't be with a woman who is stronger physically.

Strength just doesn't come from muscles alone. You are not tested as a man by how much you can overpower a woman or any other person for that matter. You are tested by how you handle yourself. Being phsycially stronger is fine, but it's not the only way to get respect or respect yourself. A strong man is in command of himself and sure of himself and is not afraid to admit when he's wrong and knows it's okay sometimes to be vulnerable and isn't intimidated by a woman with bigger muscles or more body mass. Your manhood just isn't dependent on that. I know I would be turned off by a guy who put too much emphasis on how strong he has to be phsyically.

....I wondered this sort of thing myself when I was weight lifting. I could spot the loosers in the gym by how they behaved, not by how much they could lift. A real man wouldn't try to intimidate me or threaten me while I'm using the lat pull down machine. Or be openly annoyed because a woman is doing sets on the bench press. (Both things have happened to me at the gym btw. They were annoyed still even tho they could lift more than me. Somehow my presense there was threatening to them.) A real man neither preens nor peacocks, and is isn't unnecessarily boastful. He just is...kind of zen, he's in control of himself, which is not to say that he is a stone. He's just sure and confident and is able to project that. To me that kind of attitude is the embodiment of male strength.


----------



## volatile (Jun 5, 2008)

I tend to be attracted to guys that are at least my height or taller but I don't think I would shy away from anyone that was physically weaker then me.


----------



## Raqui (Jun 5, 2008)

I always date men who are physically equal or weaker than me. I am not interested in being physically handled in some type of way. Mental is my thing. Physical strength is not neccsary for a relationship with me. Though it is nice to have someone who can give me a hand when i am stuck in the couch. LOL


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jun 5, 2008)

it wouldn't bother me but physical strength isn't a quality I can honestly say I look for in a potential mate, I prefer strength of intellect, strength of heart and confidence


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow, nice question.

As for my answer: I do currently date a guy who's weaker than me, although he hates to admit it sometimes. (Although technically I think we are fairly equal, I just know how to throw my weight around, and he knows how to use his height) I think it's a great thing at times to be able to be the dominant one and the winner of wrestling matches, although it's also nice to have a nice, strong, protective type.


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Jun 6, 2008)

have to amend my post here. Olwen, as you state, strength is not just physical, its just thats what popped into my head. As far as emotional, or any other strength, I am certainly cool w/ a stronger woman. Hell, my mom is an emotional juggernaut and my fathers (yes thats plural, mom's been married 2x), while decent men, are not even close to where she is. So, I am used to the powerful woman influence. My gf is very strong like that too in some ways. We look at the relationship as more of a partnership and team type of thing. Thats why we are still going strong years. There is a balance. While I am cool with a strong woman, I don't get pushed around either, so there is sometimes a little head-butting. However, in the long run, the love is still there in spades and we always balance out in the end.


----------



## Van (Jun 6, 2008)

I would rather have a woman who is stronger than me who treats me right and loves me to death and who is compatible than a woman who I am stronger than who does not treat me right and is not a real woman and is not compatible. I can go to the gym with a woman who is stronger than me because I will be inspired and motivated to work harder.


----------



## sc92705 (Sep 12, 2008)

I find all women are stronger when they are really mad and weak as kittens when they are happy with you. 

I once dated a girl who could open a tight jar lid when I couldn't and she crowed about it for a minute but that was about it.


----------



## Raqui (Sep 12, 2008)

sc92705 said:


> I find all women are stronger when they are really mad and weak as kittens when they are happy with you.



When i am happy I am weak as a kitten. I know if i had to handle something I can but there is something very appealing about having a man be the strong one to help and love you. To handle you as though you are precious and special.

If i hurt my toe i will cry for him to help me. I would like for him to be happy to just hold me and tenderly baby me. I want to be a baby in my man's arms because I am not a baby with anyone else.


----------



## bigpulve (Sep 12, 2008)

I hope my GF cant bench over 200 lbs and squat more than 400......that would be creepy.....



Those are near what I can bench and squat....cept mine are a little higher.


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes, I often have the urge to wrestle guys to see how strong they are...no wait, umm that was a dream I had last night...mmmmm!


----------



## SilkyAngela (Sep 12, 2008)

Interesting topic. My husband is a bit stronger than I but not so much that he doesn't work for his wins when we wrestle or have tickle fights...and I'll add that he doesn't always win.  I'll have to ask for his opinion, but shooting from the hip I would say that I think he likes that I'm a close match in strength and size. 

For one, he has commented several times about his confidence in my ability to protect myself with a feeling of relief. His sister is a tiny li'l thing and he was always having to "look out" for her when they were young. 

Secondly, we both have spent our share of time as manual laborers in Kentucky's tobacco and hay fields and both of us tend to regard physical strength as something built and acquired through the blood, sweat, and tears variety of labor. In that sense I think we share a sense of comradery and respect for each other's bodies in a way that perhaps others do not simply because of our shared experience. Our close match in strength has come in handy during our many moves and DIY projects together too. 

Besides all that, we really do play/wrestle/tickle fight ALL the time I think because we both love the physical challenge and still enjoy third grade flirting  tactics.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Sep 12, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> This reminds me of a verse of Richard Armour's (with apologies to Alfred, Lord Tennyson):
> 
> "My strength is as the strength of ten.
> Just watch me crush my fountain pen."
> ...



I can't resist inserting my own version of this:

"My strength is as the strength of ten,
'cause in my heart I'm a Dirty Old Man."


----------



## Victim (Sep 12, 2008)

All I ask for is strength that I can rely on when I am weak, and to be that strength when it is needed. There are times when this can be physical strength as well. 

Together we can do more, be more, and yes, even lift more...


----------



## sc92705 (Sep 13, 2008)

Kara Mann is very cute and a "strong man"; she has been on espn and won a number of contests. She is not that big I think, only about 165 but she can beat guys twice as big as her in strongman contests. I'm attracted to her but mostly cuz she is a cutie and also very smart. More then likely she is much stronger then her BF.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 13, 2008)

Um, sure? Why not? How would it even come up? I usually don't arm-wrestle somebody before I go out with them.


----------

